

US superpower status is shaken - dhimes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7645743.stm

======
VisuallyOn
Disagree Completely.

Heart of superpower lies in its Research and Entrepreneurial environment. I
don't see anyone coming close to it in near future.

------
dhimes
Innovation is still strongest in the US, but it does seem that unfettered
markets lead to some unstable economic situations. I don't like unstable
economic situations.

